# Maltese Short Cut



## Daphine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this post. Forgive me if this question has been asked previously. I have a one year old maltese, male named Kacie. He is beautiful. I am considering having him cut in the Maltese Short Cut. Can anyone tell me why I should not do this? Will I regret it once I do it? I know the hair will grow back, but I don't want to hate it while it is growing out. The main reason I want to do the short cut is the continuous grooming and combing out mats especially under the belly and legs. I think he gets most of the mats from people touching and loving on him so much. I take him to work with me everyday and he is loved by all. Thanks for any advice.

Daphine


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We were so hesistant to get Sylphide's short cut at first, but frankly, once she got it we (and she) loved it! 

Yes, it's hard to say goodbye to the lovely coat but O such a relief to end the long combing and dematting sessions. We now love the short cuts on both our furkids.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A short cut is great. I know this is hard to believe but Kallie never mats. I only brush her maybe a couple times a month!! She hates it so much and she really doesn't need it. I brush Catcher about once or twice, a week. Neither have mats. They both get professionally groomed once a month.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean by a "Maltese Short Cut". Are you referring to what most call a "puppy cut"? My idea of a short cut isn't real short, and is done as a scissor cut, not with electric clippers. Find pictures you like and talk to your groomer about how precisely 'short' you mean. If he isn't going to be shown (so he would NEED a "show" coat), then there is no reason to leave his hair long---unless you just what it that way. A Malt's hair is like human hair, it can be styled any way or any length, then grown out again. You will find an entirely different (looking) dog under all that hair! If he is a very young dog, it is vaguely possible the texture of his coat could still change--since a puppy's coat hair is usually somewhat different than an adult's. And also the coat will appear different when short. Why not just cut a little and see how you like it? Then go ahead with more next time.....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love short puppy cut for maltese ( except for Sassy







or anyone that looks as good ). but for me there was no way to achieve that look for Sparkey. and I don't like the messy long hair.

I think maybe you can try to cut a little and then next time a little more so it is not as shocking. because believe me you will be shocked the first day but you may love it eventually. it took me 1 day to get used to it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I keep Archie & Abbey's hair short, except for their heads and tails. I think they're beautiful.
And grooming is very easy!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i keep massimo in a puppy cut and we both love it!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I could be wrong but I think that the key to lack of matts would be due to a straight coat. Bijou's hair is curlier on the back of his body and it has a tendency to tangle and matt worse than the front. I seemed to be brushing him at least once or twice a day until I went to a puppy cut.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> i keep massimo in a puppy cut and we both love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey Carrie!!!!
can I take massimo's pic to the groomer???? 
I love his cut, specially his face and since it seems there's no other alternative for us (even the vet said it would be better) I'm scheduling the cut soon (still trying to delay it as much as I can... =P)

thanks


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have both my boys in puppy cuts and I love it. It's easy to maintain, hardly any
brushing involved, no mats, they stay clean, smell fresh and that's their cut for life.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=254663
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure


----------

